# Sketchup Objekt animieren



## Professor Frink (23. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich hab ein Objekt in Sketchup entworfen.(androider Roboter)
Wie/ mit welchem Tool kann ich den ohne riesigen Zeitaufwand leicht animieren ? Laufen lassen z.b.
thx schonmal


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Juni 2010)

Hat jetzt jemand ne Antwort ? :kopfkratz:


----------



## Puepue (2. Juli 2010)

Meinst du sowas?
Szenen: Speichern Sie Ansichten und erstellen Sie Animationen 

Wir haben Szenen erstellt, damit Sie einfach genaue Ansichten Ihres Modells speichern können, auf die Sie dann später zurückgreifen können. Müssen Sie eine Animation erstellen? Erstellen Sie einfach einige Szenen und klicken Sie auf eine Schaltfläche.

=> von Google SketchUp


Kannst dir auch mal Blender anschauen blender.org - Home aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich eigentlich keine Ahnung davon


----------



## nahkillo94 (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

also das animieren von Objekten an sich ist in SketchUp nicht möglich. Ich weiß nicht wie es in SketchUp-Pro aussieht, aber ich denke auch dort nicht. In SketchUp kann man nur, wie Puepue schon sagte, die Kamera animieren, sodass sie sich im Raum bewegt. Zum animieren von Objekten an sich, wie du sagst einen Roboter laufen lassen, müssen dem Objekt "Knochen" eingepflanzt werden und dann wird zu jedem Knochen ein Event programmiert, also in welche Richtung, um welche Drehung und wie Lange sie sich bewegen. Dazu braucht man einen Animationseditor, dafür ist Blender ein sehr gutes OpenSource-Programm. 

Die Profis, also Filmstudios und Gamedesigner, nutzen dann sowas wie Maya oder 3D Studio MAX.


----------



## Defcon1 (7. August 2010)

Sketchup!Warum benutzt ihr das alle?
Also zum Modellieren würd ich AC3D oder Cinema 4D nehmen.
Mit Autodesk Maya kannst du animieren(ggf. auch Modellieren).
Der Haken an der Sache ist das die Programme einiges kosten!
Inivis AC3D:80$
Cinema 4D:803€
Autodesk Maya:4641€
Das ist zwar alles abnormal aber die Programme an sich sind Top!
Es gibt noch andere wer die Wissen möchte einfach mal Anschreiben!


----------

